# Inquiry about handles



## josh1991 (Feb 27, 2014)

How much for a handle and how do I purchase one


----------



## josh1991 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a Yoshihiro gyuto that I would like to put one of your handles on also a watanabe and soon a takeda how do I obtain your handles


----------



## Nuts63 (Feb 27, 2014)

try to p.m. him


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 27, 2014)

josh1991 said:


> How much for a handle and how do I purchase one



Hi Josh, thanks for checking, please try to send me a private message here (klick on my name and that should be somewhere in the upper left corner; if not, you need more posts before it becomes available) or an email to customorders at japanesehandles.com. Sorry, my website with all the info is down right now, working on it...

Stefan


----------



## josh1991 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm confused at how this app works did u get a message from me


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 27, 2014)

josh1991 said:


> I'm confused at how this app works did u get a message from me



Did get the message, will answer in a few minutes.

Stefan


----------



## josh1991 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok thank you sorry just never used this app before


----------



## josh1991 (Feb 28, 2014)

Emailed pics hope they sent


----------



## chef101 (Mar 12, 2014)

I wanta buy some too


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 12, 2014)

chef101 said:


> I wanta buy some too



We can talk, but I am not sure what I can still take on at this time. It would definitely take a while... If you are interested, please contact me at customorders at japanesehandles.com.

Stefan


----------



## chef101 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok Ty I would like to buy 5-10 handles depending on price I love ur work


----------

